# Graphics Card Ranking (3rd time's a charm...)



## iampoor

This going to be kinda hard....

The x2900xt has more meory bandwith, while the 8800gtx has more shader power.

I can see giant wars startng because some are better depending on the game....


----------



## Dillard13

How are these cards graded? As in, criteria?


----------



## Astroz

For most questions regarding the standpoint of all cards Pre-8800gt and HD3870 should be directed to the last thread on this.

Thank you.

Edit: And I have stated, that anyone with valid benches amd proof can easily change the position of the card.

This is mainly decided by you guys, not me...I am simply the guy to keep it organized and everything


----------



## Anth0789

Cool the 8800GT in 4th place


----------



## nathris

Well you can put the x850xt PE above the 8600GT, I've owned both cards and the 8600GT can't even compare to the raw power of the x850xt, at higher resolutions it even beats out an 8600GTS sometimes.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Well you can put the x850xt PE above the 8600GT, I've owned both cards and the 8600GT can't even compare to the raw power of the x850xt, at higher resolutions it even beats out an 8600GTS sometimes.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
For most questions regarding the standpoint of all cards Pre-8800gt and HD3870 should be directed to the last thread on this.

Thank you.

Edit: And I have stated, that anyone with valid benches amd proof can easily change the position of the card.

This is mainly decided by you guys, not me...I am simply the guy to keep it organized and everything









^^


----------



## iampoor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Well you can put the x850xt PE above the 8600GT, I've owned both cards and the 8600GT can't even compare to the raw power of the x850xt, at higher resolutions it even beats out an 8600GTS sometimes.

It depends on the application...

The x850 has more memory bandwith while the 8600gt has more shader power.

These threads just simply do not work....


----------



## NuclearCrap

We should include CF/SLI comparison so some can decide whether or not to get 2 cheaper cards or 1 expensive card.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

is the 8600 really better than a 7800GT? other than the fact that it has DX10?


----------



## HappyVirus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
We should include CF/SLI comparison so some can decide whether or not to get 2 cheaper cards or 1 expensive card.

Definitely! That would help people so much! (i.e. ME!!) xD


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340* 
is the 8600 really better than a 7800GT? other than the fact that it has DX10?

Yes. I have used both cards ( I have the 7800gt on my desk here actually XD ), and the 8600 wins in most of the games I have played...

Once again, alot of this list was compiled in the past by J3r3my, and over 55ish pages, has gotten pretty darn accurate.


----------



## version2

I've always found these threads helpful when I come across an older graphics card. While it may be debatable what card is better than another (eg 8800GTX and HD2900xt), overall I've found the lists to be useful.

I sorta wished VIA made more cards. That S3 Chrome S27 oddly shines in the list.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iampoor* 
It depends on the application...

The x850 has more memory bandwith while the 8600gt has more shader power.

These threads just simply do not work....

IMO memory bandwidth is more important than shader power, because the 8600GT will bottleneck before you can really use all of its power. Maybe we could separate the list based on memory interface size, like a list for 128bit and less and a list for +256bit, because shader ops mean nothing when you have to play the game on low because the card can barely handle 1280x1024 due to lack of bandwidth.


----------



## kpo6969

Here's a couple links you may find useful (some old, some not so old)

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index...ki&tag=rmp_vds

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=2

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=4

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=0


----------



## GawD

Great thread. I assume overclocking or SLI/CrossFire aren't taken into consideration here.


----------



## grunion

Where's the 2900Pro?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpo6969* 
Here's a couple links you may find useful (some old, some not so old)

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/index...ki&tag=rmp_vds

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=2

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=4

http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=88&pgno=0

Lol, that first one ranks a single 7600GT better than SLI 6800 Ultras...


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Where's the 2900Pro?

Yea, my bad...I'll put them right under the XT's, since they are practically the same thing

Edit: Thanks Grunion


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GawD* 
Great thread. I assume overclocking or SLI/CrossFire aren't taken into consideration here.

No, stock clocks and single card









This thread is mostly for those "Which card is better" threads that seem to pop up...

Now, of course, there are situations where one card is better than another (I.E. 256 MB GT good at low res, 1 GB HD2900's good a high res), but this is just a "General guideline" for most cards


----------



## darcness

Fromt what I remember the Voodoo Banshee was actually a budget Voodoo2 card. I still own a Banshee in fact. Haven't used in quite some time so I don't really remember. Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Im no ATI fan but Im pretty sure the 8800GT does not beat the ATI 2900 XT 1GB.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Im no ATI fan but Im pretty sure the 8800GT does not beat the ATI 2900 XT 1GB.

Well everybody (And all of the reviews) says the 8800GT beats the HD3870, which is right on par with the HD2900.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

I can tell you right now the 7800GTX 256mb is _faster_ than a 8600GT (stock), hands down. If you can show me a 3Dmark05 and 06 score that says otherwise with my proc, or an intel NON-CORE 2, then ill believe it

EDIT* I was under the impression that a 2900XT was slightly faster than a HD3870?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion* 
I can tell you right now the 7800GTX 256mb is _faster_ than a 8600GT (stock), hands down. If you can show me a 3Dmark05 and 06 score that says otherwise with my proc, or an intel NON-CORE 2, then ill believe it

EDIT* I was under the impression that a 2900XT was slightly faster than a HD3870?


First of all *valid benches* to change a position. If you guys want to show me some benches, I would be more than happy to change the position of a card on here for you









To be honest, I do not believe either is faster than the other, but I am not 100% sure on that, hence why this list needs all of you guy's help to become more accurate


----------



## Peroxide

Now it's time to add SLI into there!


----------



## kkbob33

WOW! nice list. looks right to me









bet that took some time. +rep


----------



## Mootsfox

This area seems a bit odd:
7300GS
9600
7100GS
6200
TI4200
X550
5600
5600XT
9550
9600SE
7300LE
5500
X1050
X300
7300SE

I know my X300SE kicked the snot out of the 2 pipeline 6200. Was the Ti4200 that good? Why is the 7100GS above the 7300SE and LE?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
This area seems a bit odd:
7300GS
9600
7100GS
6200
TI4200
X550
5600
5600XT
9550
9600SE
7300LE
5500
X1050
X300
7300SE

I know my X300SE kicked the snot out of the 2 pipeline 6200. Was the Ti4200 that good? Why is the 7100GS above the 7300SE and LE?

For the x300 SE

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards....1=189&card2=85

The 7100GS...yea moving that down









As for the TI...
http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards....1=138&card2=80

Evidently it is a pretty dang good card...doesn't beat the x550 though, so I'll move it below that


----------



## Mootsfox

You may want to check this out for the 6200TC vs X300SE: http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=796&pageID=1537

It may be slightly better overall (I never played doom, so thats probably why I remember my X300SE being better), but the 6200TC does not deserve to be anymore than one place higher than the X300SE.


----------



## hakufu

wat about the 8600gt 512mb with gddr3???


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
You may want to check this out for the 6200TC vs X300SE: http://www.bjorn3d.com/read.php?cID=796&pageID=1537

It may be slightly better overall (I never played doom, so thats probably why I remember my X300SE being better), but the 6200TC does not deserve to be anymore than one place higher than the X300SE.

6200 isn't the 6200 TC...this is the standard model here. (All Gfx RAM, doesn't use onboard)

I had a 6200 AGP 256MB and it was a great card...beats out the 5600fx no problem.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakufu* 
wat about the 8600gt 512mb with gddr3???

There isn't a difference between the 512 MB and 256 MB...the 128 Bit bus can't use it all.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


There isn't a difference between the 512 MB and 256 MB...the 128 Bit bus can't use it all.


You have the HD3850 256mb and 512mb version up there. And the 7900GT 256mb and 512mb versions. And the 7800GTX 256mb and 512mb versions.

What about the 7600GTS as well?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


You have the HD3850 256mb and 512mb version up there. And the 7900GT 256mb and 512mb versions. And the 7800GTX 256mb and 512mb versions.

What about the 7600GTS as well?


Well then heck I will put it right in front of the 256MB version then...

7600GTS? Never seen that card before...any idea on where the thing would go?


----------



## Mootsfox

The GTS was a model just made by Evga I think. It was a 7600GS with DDR3... why they gave it a new name, I don't know, but it does have troubles with SLI for some reason.

The 7600GS the the same as the 7600GT, but with DDR2 instead of DDR3, that is the only difference between the cards.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


We should include CF/SLI comparison so some can decide whether or not to get 2 cheaper cards or 1 expensive card.


I agree, as well as Crossfire/SLI setup comparison. I have benches to show if need be....but mine are OCed heavily.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
The GTS was a model just made by Evga I think. It was a 7600GS with DDR3... why they gave it a new name, I don't know, but it does have troubles with SLI for some reason.

The 7600GS the the same as the 7600GT, but with DDR2 instead of DDR3, that is the only difference between the cards.

So where should it go? Right under the 7600GT, right above the 7600GS? Maybe a bit in between?

I'll go ahead and place it directly under the 7600gt for now, and see what you guys think









@binormal If OCN feels like it can provide me with enough benches and things for SLI, and not argue about how some games take advantage of it and some don't, including something like that would be no problem in my book


----------



## Mootsfox

I like the idea of SLI/Crossfire additions, however I think it would change on a weekly biases. Have fun


----------



## rottenotto

So, the 2900 XT beats the HD 3870?? Then, what's up with this?,oh... and this, and then there's the occasional anecdotal evidence.....


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rottenotto*


So, the 2900 XT beats the HD 3870?? Then, what's up with this?,oh... and this, and then there's the occasional anecdotal evidence.....


Yes the 512MB 3870 beats the 2900XT 512 MB...read the list again.

The 1 GB 2900XT is so much better at high resolutions, though...it would be a crime to put that under the 3870...unless someone shows me 1 GB 2900xt vs 512 HD3870 where the 512MB wins?


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


Yes the 512MB 3870 beats the 2900XT 512 MB...read the list again.

The 1 GB 2900XT is so much better at high resolutions, though...it would be a crime to put that under the 3870...unless someone shows me 1 GB 2900xt vs 512 HD3870 where the 512MB wins?


Most people that I've compared numbers with my cards beat the 3870s in Crossfire.....the 512 bit bus width along with the higher buffer must make a large difference in Crossfire....then again it could be the drivers. 
There's no denying the insane value of these cards.


----------



## Mootsfox

I went from a HD2900 1GB to a HD3870. The HD3870 is faster, trust me. I play at 1680 x 1050 though, someone playing at 1920 x 1200 might notice a difference in the other direction.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

is my 8500gt really THAT bad?

you made me sad : (


----------



## oneluvballer21

I'd like to see proof of the X850XTPE performing worse than a 7600GT. And the 7600GT and GS have the same settings, but as already said the GT uses GDDR3 versus the GS GDDR2, _however_ the GS also comes with 512mb versus the GT's 256mb. I have both, however haven't tested both , but now maybe I will sometime in the future (I have other more important matters to deal with first).


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
I'd like to see proof of the X850XTPE performing worse than a 7600GT. And the 7600GT and GS have the same settings, but as already said the GT uses GDDR3 versus the GS GDDR2, _however_ the GS also comes with 512mb versus the GT's 256mb. I have both, however haven't tested both , but now maybe I will sometime in the future (I have other more important matters to deal with first).

I'm not the one that needs to prove it to you, you need to prove it to ME if you want any position changed.

And there are multiple amounts of memory for each card. There are plenty 512MB 7600GT's.

I only listed the MB variations of the very high end cards, which may change when the new high end cards come out.

Also @ the guy with the 8500GT...Yea, it is really that bad of a card...Think 7300GT, 6200GT and that area...The name makes it seem alot better than it really is.


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

yeah i know^^

300 away from a 8800gt with 512mb dd2 and dx10 capable. i thought i was getting a wicked deal. : (

someone should have warned me on here before i bought it. .... ok so maybe someone might have. im to lazy to go back and check and whats done is done. Im still sad though. not even crysis on low graphics! : (


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heroin Rob*


yeah i know^^

300 away from a 8800gt with 512mb dd2 and dx10 capable. i thought i was getting a wicked deal. : (

someone should have warned me on here before i bought it. .... ok so maybe someone might have. im to lazy to go back and check and whats done is done. Im still sad though. not even crysis on low graphics! : (


Yea, to be honest I have no idea why they decided to do that to people...

It has been x800, x800 and x800
x600, x600 and x600

But the 8500,7300,6200
8400,7200,6100

How that works I do not have a clue


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

yeah. im pretty livid about it. I didnt realize the card was that bad. I thought i was getting a good card but everything about it(especially the box) is very misleading. It looks wicked good but its a bigger pile than what i upgraded from : (

Man. Its like false advertising in a way. Because the card looks like it should be an amazing card and thats exactly hat i thought i was getting. I kind of expected ALOT more from EVGA and Nvidia. : ( If only i had a better case, id sue for a 8800! : )

(no seriously, id probably try if i had a shot. Im not greedy, but i just want a card thats as good as they made this one out to be.)


----------



## oneluvballer21

Here... at low res the X850 proved better than a normal 7600GT, and a tad under the 7600GT OC, but at medium and high res the X850 was better than both, while remaining at stock settings.

EDIT: the X850XT PE also lost a little in Doom 3, but made it all back and more in Farcry (beating most other ATI cards), so for gaming its a wash... depends on if its OpenGL dependent, or DX dependent.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21* 
Here... at low res the X850 proved better than a normal 7600GT, and a tad under the 7600GT OC, but at medium and high res the X850 was better than both, while remaining at stock settings.

EDIT: the X850XT PE also lost a little in Doom 3, but made it all back and more in Farcry (beating most other ATI cards), so for gaming its a wash... depends on if its OpenGL dependent, or DX dependent.

Well that shows how seriously close those two cards are to each other...Don't really like the way they benchmarked that, though...since the nVidia series owned Doom 3 and the ATI cards all dominated FarCry









I'll move the x850 right below the 7600GT and above the GTS for now...but that review isn't truly convincing about it being any better.


----------



## oneluvballer21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


Well that shows how seriously close those two cards are to each other...Don't really like the way they benchmarked that, though...since the nVidia series owned Doom 3 and the ATI cards all dominated FarCry









I'll move the x850 right below the 7600GT and above the GTS for now...but that review isn't truly convincing about it being any better.


I think it is... if you remove the biased game benches, the X850XTPE owns the 7600GT in all the categories that matter: high res, high AA/AF settings, where we want to play our games. It owned the 7600GT OC! Its because it operates on more pipes across the board, has twice the memory bus, and is close to the same clocks... albeit a little lower at stock settings. The 7600GT is _only_ on par with the X850XTPE when they are both set to the lowest graphic settings... when set to high, I think it says more than enough for the X850 being better.

EDIT: I should add that I've owned both cards, but the X850 was AGP and the 7600GT was PCIe... even with AGP bandwidth the X850 seemed leagues above the 7600GT, and hence why I've taken issue with the ranking of these two cards.


----------



## version2

Laptop video card ranking would be nice, too. I'm not sure how possible that is, though.


----------



## l337sft

Lol.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *version2*


Laptop video card ranking would be nice, too. I'm not sure how possible that is, though.


I thought laptop versions were based of the desktop versions, simply smaller?

Anyways that would be hard to compare since you cant equally compare the two since the hardware around them are different.


----------



## Astroz

x850PE Moved above 7600GT, 8800GS put under 7950GX2, though I'm sure that's far from correct (Help me with this one, guys =\\ )


----------



## game

7950GT is listed in red, should be in green (It's an nVidia, not an ATI).


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *game*


7950GT is listed in red, should be in green (It's an nVidia, not an ATI).


It looks green to me


----------



## Melcar

The HD3870 should be above the HD2900PRO 1GB, since it's a faster card on average. The HD3850 256MB should also be above the HD2900PRO 512MB because again, it's a faster card on average. The extra memory will only edge them out in certain situations. And the X850XT should be above the 7600GT.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
The HD3870 should be above the HD2900PRO 1GB, since it's a faster card on average. The HD3850 256MB should also be above the HD2900PRO 512MB because again, it's a faster card on average. The extra memory will only edge them out in certain situations. And the X850XT should be above the 7600GT.

Benchmarks? Graphs? I need some decent proof when you want a position changed, and then I'll do it no problem


----------



## FieryCoD

Are Intel integrated graphics even capable of running 3DMark?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
Are Intel integrated graphics even capable of running 3DMark?

Usually most of them will run 03, 06 would be a stretch if that's what you mean.


----------



## Astroz

Added HD3870X2 to the number one spot


----------



## Future Filmmaker

What about the Radeon HD3650 and the 3550?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Future Filmmaker* 
What about the Radeon HD3650 and the 3550?

Had no idea they even existed...

Anyone have an idea of where these go?


----------



## Mootsfox

HD3650 = 256 or 512MB with 128bit bus. 120 SPU (37.5% as many as the HD3870)

HD3450 = 256MB with 64bit bus. 40 SPU (12.5% to the HD3870)

HD3550 doesn't exist.


----------



## chanster

How come the 7600GS is under the 8500GT?


----------



## sublime0

Are you going from newest to oldest? Because I dont think the Hd-3870x2 is better than the ultra.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
Are you going from newest to oldest? Because I dont think the Hd-3870x2 is better than the ultra.

Back it up with benchmarks.


----------



## bangsboomstik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340* 
is the 8600 really better than a 7800GT? other than the fact that it has DX10?

no its not, 7800GT whoops it, so does the 7900GT


----------



## bangsboomstik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
Are you going from newest to oldest? Because I dont think the Hd-3870x2 is better than the ultra.

are u ******ed, HD-3870X2 whoops ultra, look at any review out there


----------



## Future Filmmaker

So anyone got any benchmarks on the 9600GT and the other 9 series card reviews that are up on the net now?


----------



## evolution320

Are those rating based on stock speeds ??

HD2900pro at stock speeds doesn't beat 8800GTS 640MB

Check these reviews
http://www.guru3d.com/article/review/463/8/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/118..._af/index.html

The performance of HD2900pro is similar to 8800GTS 320MB on average, of not slightly worse

And I really don't think that HD2900pro 1GB is better HD2900XT 512MB ! This is questionable. The HD2900XT have 20% higher clock speed which make more difference than higher memory speed and more memory.


----------



## evolution320

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Future Filmmaker*


So anyone got any benchmarks on the 9600GT and the other 9 series card reviews that are up on the net now?



From the reviews I saw, 9600GT perform neck to neck with HD3870. 9600GT usually perform better when running AA, while HD3870 usually perform better without AA


----------



## legoman786

LOL I told my dad that I got the HD3850 and he said to put the 6200LE in place of my 9800XT.









First off, 6200LE vs 9800XT? Please
Second, PCI-e don't fit into AGP


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evolution320* 
Are those rating based on stock speeds ??

HD2900pro at stock speeds doesn't beat 8800GTS 640MB

Check these reviews
http://www.guru3d.com/article/review/463/8/
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/118..._af/index.html

The performance of HD2900pro is similar to 8800GTS 320MB on average, of not slightly worse

And I really don't think that HD2900pro 1GB is better HD2900XT 512MB ! This is questionable. The HD2900XT have 20% higher clock speed which make more difference than higher memory speed and more memory.

In games other than Prey, it seems to go along perfectly with my list...hmmm


----------



## Anth0789

I guess the 9600GT should be under HD2900Pro 512MB in my opinion maybe


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I guess the 9600GT should be under HD2900Pro 512MB in my opinion maybe









I'm considering that as well...

If anyone knows about the 3650 or 3450 as well, I would love some help with 'em


----------



## Lt.JD

HD3870 512MB
9600GT
HD2900XT 1GB
HD2900Pro 1GB
HD2900XT 512MB
HD2900Pro 512MB

Thats how I see it most people play at 1680x1050 or 1280x1024 with AA and AF so the 9600GT would be faster

http://techreport.com/articles.x/14168/5
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/200...raphics_card/7

If your basing this off of something else then I might be wrong but if you look at every review with AA and AF the 9600GT is faster but at higher resolutions the 3870 is faster this is no clear cut victory for either side


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

i cant believe i have a card in the top 5 or so. awesome


----------



## SgtSpike

The 6200LE isn't in your list... ADD IT!!!


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


HD3870 512MB
9600GT
HD2900XT 1GB
HD2900Pro 1GB
HD2900XT 512MB
HD2900Pro 512MB

Thats how I see it most people play at 1680x1050 or 1280x1024 with AA and AF so the 9600GT would be faster

http://techreport.com/articles.x/14168/5
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/200...raphics_card/7

If your basing this off of something else then I might be wrong but if you look at every review with AA and AF the 9600GT is faster but at higher resolutions the 3870 is faster this is no clear cut victory for either side


Yes I agree on that position, actually.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


The 6200LE isn't in your list... ADD IT!!!










Slapped under the 6200 standard...if that's wrong please correct me =)


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Slapped under the 6200 standard...if that's wrong please correct me =)

The 6200 and 6200LE are pretty different in performance, though I don't have any benchmarks to back it up. The specs are completely different, and I hear rumors than the 6200LE is actually about 20% slower than the 6200.

From NVIDIA's spec sheet:

Quote:

Chip
Core Clock
Memory Clock
Memory Interface
Memory Transfer Rate
Pixels per clock
DirectX

GeForce 6200
300 MHz
550 MHz
128-bit
8.8 GB/s
4
9.0c

GeForce 6200 LE
350 MHz
550 MHz
64-bit
4.4 GB/s
2
9.0c
Sorry those specs came across rather badly, but the source is here.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


The 6200 and 6200LE are pretty different in performance, though I don't have any benchmarks to back it up. The specs are completely different, and I hear rumors than the 6200LE is actually about 20% slower than the 6200.

From NVIDIA's spec sheet:

Sorry those specs came across rather badly, but the source is here.


SO where exactly would suggest it be placed? Around the Fx5200 or something lol?


----------



## mcogan10

this is the worst graphics card ranking i have ever seen by far. rep -


----------



## Blade

Not because I bought one but doesn't most benchmark tests show the 9600GT ahead of the 3870?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcogan10*


this is the worst graphics card ranking i have ever seen by far. rep -


Reasoning? Or do you just flame to get noticed?


----------



## m|dg3t

How about my nVidia 8400M GS?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m|dg3t*


How about my nVidia 8400M GS?










Mobile cards are uncomparible since the hardware surrounding it is different,


----------



## m|dg3t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Mobile cards are uncomparible since the hardware surrounding it is different,

How about my

Geforce 4 MX 440 SE ... different since its SE?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m|dg3t* 
How about my

Geforce 4 MX 440 SE ... different since its SE?

I think it's just underclocked...though I dunno if it makes a performance difference enough to justify a spot...or if it was exactly where to place it.


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

i believe the saying goes "third time is THE charm"


----------



## Future Filmmaker

You guys are laggin' behind! The 9800s are out now!


----------



## BlankThis

GeForce2 MX400 wouldn't even survive benchmarking... Total garbage.

Blank


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Future Filmmaker* 
You guys are laggin' behind! The 9800s are out now!

Yea, I need to put the 9800GX2 in first, and the 9800GTX on there somewhere...I guess below the 8800GTX?

I still need info on the HD3650's and 3450's, as I'm having trouble with them.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Well, the 9800GTX is on par with the 8800GTX and even sometimes better, ive been looking up TONS and TONS of reviews on this card because I just ordered it Friday. So about 70% of the time its better than the 8800GTX, about 15% is on par with the 8800GTX and about 15% is when the 8800GTX beats the 9800GTX.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu* 
Well, the 9800GTX is on par with the 8800GTX and even sometimes better, ive been looking up TONS and TONS of reviews on this card because I just ordered it Friday. So about 70% of the time its better than the 8800GTX, about 15% is on par with the 8800GTX and about 15% is when the 8800GTX beats the 9800GTX.

Any links you can point me to?

Thanks!

-Astroz


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Yea, I need to put the 9800GX2 in first, and the 9800GTX on there somewhere...I guess below the 8800GTX?

I still need info on the HD3650's and 3450's, as I'm having trouble with them.


From the Benchies I saw, the 3650 is more or less equal to the 2600PRO and slightly worse than the 2600XT


----------



## Anth0789

9800GTX Review:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...mb-review.html

3dmark06:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...-review-9.html


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

i see a 8800GT 256 but no 512mb


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28* 
i see a 8800GT 256 but no 512mb









It's there.

Also is the 9800GTX in the correct spot now then? Above 8800GTX and below 8800Ultra? Or above the Ultra?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
From the Benchies I saw, the 3650 is more or less equal to the 2600PRO and slightly worse than the 2600XT

Updated. Thanks!


----------



## Humanfactor

I thought that the new intel x3100 should be on the list cause it beats at least 20 of those cards at the bottom


----------



## sublimejhn

Where does the HD3450 rank in this?? I am between that and an 8500 for a cheap build, I have an 8500 in my HTPC and that is plenty for what this computer will be doing. But I can get the HD3450 for cheaper, so if the performance is about the same I'd like to go with that


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublimejhn* 
Where does the HD3450 rank in this?? I am between that and an 8500 for a cheap build, I have an 8500 in my HTPC and that is plenty for what this computer will be doing. But I can get the HD3450 for cheaper, so if the performance is about the same I'd like to go with that

I've been asking and looking to no avail.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
I've been asking and looking to no avail.

Well this has some benchmarks

http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...rcolor_hd3450/

Doesn't tell you much about how it compares with other cards though


----------



## Magic8ball

The only card I see missing is S3's Chrome 430GT


----------



## evolution320

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magic8ball* 
The only card I see missing is S3's Chrome 430GT










Thats just a 3dmark

Having higher 3dmark score does not always mean that the video card perform better in gaming


----------



## wire

I remember the days where my 8800 GTS 640mb was the top 3rd card. A cpu/gpu upgrade may be coming this summer.


----------



## Magic8ball

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evolution320* 
Thats just a 3dmark

Having higher 3dmark score does not always mean that the video card perform better in gaming

For some reason everybody says thats and for the most part I disagree.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magic8ball* 
The only card I see missing is S3's Chrome 430GT



















Hmm. I'll put the 3450 above the 8400 then, and as for the 430...looking at right under the 8500, no?


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magic8ball* 
For some reason everybody says thats and for the most part I disagree.

Why? I think the two are pretty different and shouldn't be used for comparison.


----------



## mithrandir

The 2900gt is missing from the list.

Having used it and tested it quite a bit I think it falls between:

HD 3850 256MB
X1950XTX


----------



## noobdown

what about adding a sli card ranking aswell?


----------



## maniacgeorge

sorry if I have missed this being answered but why is nvidia 7200gs not ranked?
It would be great if it was...thanks!


----------



## sLowEnd

If you're still updating this, there's a few cards for you to add

9600GSO is what I see missing


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
If you're still updating this, there's a few cards for you to add

9600GSO is what I see missing

Yea still checking every once in ahwile here lol.

I've never heard of it so any idea where it would go?

And adding 2900GT, my bad.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Yea still checking every once in ahwile here lol.

I've never heard of it so any idea where it would go?

And adding 2900GT, my bad.

9600GSO is a renamed 8800GS


----------



## shibbiness

Yea if the 9600GSO would be put up it would be great. Im pretty confused on where it goes tho, because most people are telling me to choose it over the 3850 512mb, but ppl are also saying its just an 8800GS :S


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
Yea if the 9600GSO would be put up it would be great. Im pretty confused on where it goes tho, because most people are telling me to choose it over the 3850 512mb, but ppl are also saying its just an 8800GS :S

Its actually a bit better then a 8800GS(depends if ya have g92/g94..). its around gts 320 performance.

And:

The Radeon 9800XT beats the 6600GT on higher res.. so i think the 9800xt should be between 6600gt and x700


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
Its actually a bit better then a 8800GS(depends if ya have g92/g94..). its around gts 320 performance.

And:

The Radeon 9800XT beats the 6600GT on higher res.. so i think the 9800xt should be between 6600gt and x700

Only the 9600GT uses G94

9600GSO uses G92 just like 8800GS


----------



## Magic8ball

The S3 Chrome 440GTX is missing, it should be ranked right above the 8500GT.

I'll keep you informed as new additions to the Chrome 400 series are released (you added the 430GT already)


----------



## Etni

Thanks a lot for keeping up this thread! I can see how in some cases it's almost impossible to determine whether card a is better than card b, but threads like this are really useful for people like me who know very little about graphics cards and just want to get a general idea how a card ranks when buying one.









(Helps a lot more than those super-detailed comparisons between 2 or 3 cards, or the charts that focus only on the newest cards that cost €500 or something equally ridiculous)


----------



## mth91

Some would argue that the 8800GTS 512 is better than the 8800gtx.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mth91* 
Some would argue that the 8800GTS 512 is better than the 8800gtx.

At lower resolutions, yes


----------



## Future Filmmaker

Just a heads up guys, the newest nVidia card is out and another ATI card will soon follow. It's the nVidia GTX 260 and 280.

According to benchmarks from Tom's Hardware and elsewhere, it isn't much of an improvement. It's way too expensive for a card that has minimal performance over the 9800s, sometimes the 9800GX2 even outperformed this new one.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...0,1953-18.html

and

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/articl...VudGh1c2lhc3Q=

I would probably place it in first place, but it's very hard to say how the two will fare when Nvidia finally works out the driver issues for both cards. The 9800s are still plagued by crashes by Antialiasing in some games, so most of them have not been tested to their limit.

The lighter, little brother, the GTX 260 just outperforms an HD3870X2, but just underneath the 9800GX2. So it will be third place. For the price, the GTX 260 right now is the better buy. The GTX 280's advantages are limited.

We'll see how well that new ATI card will fare. It is much better priced than this new nVidia and maybe ATI will finally have a victory.. at least maybe for a few months.


----------



## sgdude

the GTX280 should go on top, and the GTX260, should (im guessing) go right below the 9800GX2. and by the 8800GS you should do A "/9600GSO"


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mth91* 
Some would argue that the 8800GTS 512 is better than the 8800gtx.

Not many...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Etni*
Thanks a lot for keeping up this thread! I can see how in some cases it's almost impossible to determine whether card a is better than card b, but threads like this are really useful for people like me who know very little about graphics cards and just want to get a general idea how a card ranks when buying one.

(Helps a lot more than those super-detailed comparisons between 2 or 3 cards, or the charts that focus only on the newest cards that cost â‚¬500 or something equally ridiculous)

No problem, I've been gone for a week or so, so it's a bit out of date, but I appreciate the comment very much









Quote:

The S3 Chrome 440GTX is missing, it should be ranked right above the 8500GT.

I'll keep you informed as new additions to the Chrome 400 series are released (you added the 430GT already)
Ah never heard of the card yet, I'll add it.

Thanks for keeping me informed!

---------------------------------------------------------------

As for the new nVidia cards, adding them now. Thanks.


----------



## Mootsfox

I'd like to see the HD4850 right behind the GTX260 and the HD4870 right in front of it.


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I'd like to see the HD4850 right behind the GTX260 and the HD4870 right in front of it.

agreed

here is link http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341&p=23


----------



## Mobsta21

2 things. Add the 9600gso and the 8800gs is better than the 8800gts 320 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/E...8800_GS/1.html


----------



## Manyak

There is an error with the order of the Voodoo cards.

The Voodoo Banshee was actually WORSE than the Voodoo2. The Voodoo2 had dual TMUs (texture mapping units) while the Banshee had only one. There were only a few games that ran faster on the Banshee, and when they did it was only by like 2 or 3 FPS. And dual Voodoo2s would just completely blow the Banshee out of the water.

I know you want benchmarks to prove it, but I don't think I can provide them for cards this old and hard to find









Edit: You also forgot the Voodoo Rush, which is slower than the Voodoo1.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magic8ball*


For some reason everybody says thats and for the most part I disagree.


I don't. 3DMark doesn't really simulate games at all these days as it is becoming more and more driver driven.


----------



## Xenomorph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


There is an error with the order of the Voodoo cards.

The Voodoo Banshee was actually WORSE than the Voodoo2. The Voodoo2 had dual TMUs (texture mapping units) while the Banshee had only one. There were only a few games that ran faster on the Banshee, and when they did it was only by like 2 or 3 FPS. And dual Voodoo2s would just completely blow the Banshee out of the water.

I know you want benchmarks to prove it, but I don't think I can provide them for cards this old and hard to find









Edit: You also forgot the Voodoo Rush, which is slower than the Voodoo1.


Only games that took advantage of the multi-texture unit ran faster on a stock Voodoo 2.

The 3D hardware was nearly the same, but the Voodoo 2 was running at 90 MHz, and the Voodoo Banshee was at 100+ MHz.

The Voodoo 2 scored higher in some benchmarks and games, and the Banshee scored higher in other benchmarks and games.

Personally, if given the choice, I'd go for the Banshee. It's a full 128-bit 2D/3D card with Windows GDI acceleration functions on the chip. It's like a "Voodoo 3 lite" card. It's a lot more flexible than the pass-through, fullscreen-only, Voodoo 2.

If anyone can find them still, I'd like to see benchmarks comparing the Voodoo 2 and Banshee.


----------



## Me_XMan

Any word on HD4850 or HD4870?


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xenomorph*


If anyone can find them still, I'd like to see benchmarks comparing the Voodoo 2 and Banshee.


If anyone has them and wants to lend them out for a little bit, I could hook up a nice test bench and see exactly what they can do


----------



## Narm

Hi !

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/33-1...r-phoenix.html

In french
http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/bench.htm
In English...

a french 3dfx fan...if you wants more bench I can do somes as I've got V2 and Banshee


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narm* 
Hi !

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/33-1...r-phoenix.html

In french
http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/bench.htm
In English...

a french 3dfx fan...if you wants more bench I can do somes as I've got V2 and Banshee









C'est suffisamment, merci beaucoup









But yeah I guess its the other way around than what I thought, the V2 is only better on certain games. Oh well.

Then again, more recent games would ALL take advantage of multi TMUs. Check it out - you can even run Doom3 on a Voodoo2.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


agreed

here is link http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3341&p=23


Ah, ok. Good deal, new cards =]


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mobsta21* 
2 things. Add the 9600gso and the 8800gs is better than the 8800gts 320 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/E...8800_GS/1.html

From what people said before, the 9600GSO and 8800GS will be together, since they are the same card essentially.

As for the 8800gs vs 8800GTS, the 8800GTS isn't in your comparison..

And to the Voodoo owner-I'd love to see the benches and will gladly change the order based on any results you find.









As for now, I think there's some debate to which is better, so I'll leave it be for a bit.


----------



## KamuiRSX

I thought the 4870 spanks the 9800GX2. Man I've seen so many reviews I dunno which one to believe.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
I thought the 4870 spanks the 9800GX2. Man I've seen so many reviews I dunno which one to believe.

Well Moots said that it should be right above the 260GTX and he's usually right on these sort of things...

And yea, I agree with you, too many reviews with different outcomes lol.


----------



## Anth0789

The HD4850 is better than a HD3870X2?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
I thought the 4870 spanks the 9800GX2. Man I've seen so many reviews I dunno which one to believe.

It bounces a lot, but the 9800GX2 and GTX280 are roughly equal. I don't think that the HD4870 is quite as good as the GTX280.

Although, with the HD4870 getting 80-110% the framerate as the GTX280, and being less than HALF the cost, I do think it is a much much better value.

I have good feelings about the HD4870X2 taking back the list for ATI though


----------



## pioneerisloud

You know you left an oldie but goodie off the list







. And by oldie, I mean REALLY OLD.

The Nvidia Vanta series







. I don't know how many of them were released, but I've got a 1MB, 4MB and 16MB versions of it.

And I may have missed it, but do you have any Trident branded video cards on the list? I don't remember seeing them either







.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
You know you left an oldie but goodie off the list







. And by oldie, I mean REALLY OLD.

The Nvidia Vanta series







. I don't know how many of them were released, but I've got a 1MB, 4MB and 16MB versions of it.

And I may have missed it, but do you have any Trident branded video cards on the list? I don't remember seeing them either







.

There were a LOT of GPU manufacturers back then. S3, Cirrus Logic, Rendition, and PowerVR are a couple more. But only nVidia and 3dfx cards were good for games back then anyway (even the ATI rage series sucked).


----------



## TheWay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
The HD4850 is better than a HD3870X2?









I agree with you
http://anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3340&p=3

The HD4850 should be under HD3870 X2

Actually, I even haven't saw any proof for HD4850 being better than 8800Ultra


----------



## grunion

Yeah 3870X2 > 4850, I have both








The 4850 is a screamer, but falls behind my X2 when the going gets tough.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheWay* 
I agree with you
http://anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3340&p=3

The HD4850 should be under HD3870 X2

*Actually, I even haven't saw any proof for HD4850 being better than 8800Ultra*

Check that link you just posted.


----------



## Gri3f3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Yeah 3870X2 > 4850, I have both








The 4850 is a screamer, but falls behind my X2 when the going gets tough.

From a few reviews and benchmarks that I've seen here I agree. There was one member here who owned both that said that his 4850 performed better. Could something in his system be limiting his 3870x2?


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r* 
From a few reviews and benchmarks that I've seen here I agree. There was one member here who owned both that said that his 4850 performed better. Could something in his system be limiting his 3870x2?

NCSpecV81 actually said he thought the HD3870X2 was faster.

Drivers should fix that though, hopefully.


----------



## Astroz

Ok so I'll put the 3870x2 above the 4850 now, thanks guys.

As for the nVidia Vanta and such, I'd be glad to add them, I just have no clue as to where they would go.


----------



## Me_XMan

4870 should be faster than GTX 280.


----------



## unbreakable

no it's not.


----------



## unbreakable

by the way, where does the AGP HD3850 slot in? could you please add it? thanks

another suggestion, could we also include SLI cards and crossfire rankings? that way, it could help people decide whether an HD4870 would be faster than their older 8800GT's in SLI to warrant an upgrade.. stuff like that


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Me_XMan* 
4870 should be faster than GTX 280.

No sir.










Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/D...D_4870/23.html


----------



## merwan

dont get why many people hate the 9800 gx2 and its more or less in line with the 1st card.


----------



## unbreakable

correct me if i'm wrong:
1. isn't the 8800Ultra faster than the HD4850?
http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-at...-powercolor/12
2. I don't see the 9800GTX+ on the list... above the 4850 and below the HD3870X2?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unbreakable* 
correct me if i'm wrong:
1. isn't the 8800Ultra faster than the HD4850?
http://www.guru3d.com/article/amd-at...-powercolor/12
2. I don't see the 9800GTX+ on the list... above the 4850 and below the HD3870X2?

um... I believe the 4850 was comparable to the 9800... it single handedly destroys the 8800.


----------



## unbreakable

^ yeah it should go like this

9800GTX+ > HD4850 > 9800GTX > 8800GTS > 8800GT


----------



## superk

think you missed a few cards in that one unbreakable.


----------



## Astroz

Okay first of all...

What's the 9800GTX+, just an overclocked version or is it a different card? I've never seen something like that.

And as for the AGP 3850, they should be the same as the PCI-E versions unless I am mistaken...right?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *merwan*


dont get why many people hate the 9800 gx2 and its more or less in line with the 1st card.


I believe it was around $600 when if was released...


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superk*


think you missed a few cards in that one unbreakable.










what did i miss? i never intended to include everything..


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


Okay first of all...

What's the 9800GTX+, just an overclocked version or is it a different card? I've never seen something like that.

And as for the AGP 3850, they should be the same as the PCI-E versions unless I am mistaken...right?


it's a 55nm version of the 65nm 9800GTX. Nvidia brought it out to do battle with the 4850. It's faster than the 4850 because of its higher clocks.


----------



## LawLIam

Wow, this brings me back, I remember I had a ATi Rage 128 Pro back in 1998-1999 when I played HL1 for the first time! Then I was pissed when I tried to play Quake 2 and I need a geforce card, lol The old old old old system I had when I was like 15 or 16 was a 366mhz or 333mhz PII with 128 megs of ram. I think my dad payed $900 for it. haha


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unbreakable*


^ yeah it should go like this

9800GTX+ > HD4850 > 9800GTX > 8800GTS > 8800GT


sure on Crysis the 4850 is slower but the 4850 beats the 9800GTX+ in some games too they are even imo


----------



## alwaysAMD

Kyro II FTW!


----------



## Kornowski

Where would two GTS' (G92) in SLI come on there? I know it isn't one card, but... compared to one card.


----------



## henrys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kornowski* 
Where would two GTS' (G92) in SLI come on there? I know it isn't one card, but... compared to one card.

It should be the same as the 9800gx2.


----------



## Astroz

Ok 9800GTX+ added.


----------



## Anth0789

Has anyone gotten a 9800GTX+ yet?


----------



## mth91

I don't think the 9800gtx + is better than the 4850 actually. I mean it's just a 9800gtx with higher clocks, and the 4850 is cheaper, so i'd put the 9800GTX+ right above the ultra. If you go to the anandtech review the 9800GTX+ beats the 4850 in some, and then the 4850 beats it in some, so it's really down to price.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mth91* 
I don't think the 9800gtx + is better than the 4850 actually. I mean it's just a 9800gtx with higher clocks, and the 4850 is cheaper, so i'd put the 9800GTX+ right above the ultra. If you go to the anandtech review the 9800GTX+ beats the 4850 in some, and then the 4850 beats it in some, so it's really down to price.

Price has nothing to do with the ranking...

As for the difference, It looks like it depends on the game, so I'll leave it as it is....for now. Maybe driver updates will make one stand out.


----------



## merwan

so were does the 7500 LE fit in the ranking list?


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merwan* 
so were does the 7500 LE fit in the ranking list?

near the bottom its there.
edit sorry i mistaken the 7300le for the 7500.


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bangsboomstik* 
no its not, 7800GT whoops it, so does the 7900GT

Proof that 8600 GTS is better than 7900 GT and 7800 GT


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blazing_Javelin* 
Proof that 8600 GTS is better than 7900 GT and 7800 GT









that does not justify it whoops them.


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

Yaaay!


----------



## corky dorkelson

I owned 4 of the 5 cards on the very bottom of this list, and still have a few. I should give my 2 voodoo 2's to $till legendary as an upgrade


----------



## merwan

ok what about the 9500GT. i ask cause im unsure whether 8800 gt is better or the new 9500gt and is much cheaper.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *merwan*


ok what about the 9500GT. i ask cause im unsure whether 8800 gt is better or the new 9500gt and is much cheaper.


The 8800GT is quite a bit better. The 9500GT is around the 8600GTS range.


----------



## Jehan

Is the 3870X2 really better than the 4850?...


----------



## SickStew

Yes


----------



## Slinkey123

hmmm im pretty sure the 8800gts 320mb was better than the 2900xt. well its was on toms hardware guide.

Overall game FPS
8800gts 320mb = 1827
2900xt = 1751

Check Here
You need to add the 8800gts 320mb to the list if you want to view it


----------



## Jehan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SickStew*


Yes



Damnit, I just bought a PowerColor 4850. Should I have spent a bit more and got the PowerColor 3870X2? :S


----------



## noobdown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slinkey123*


hmmm im pretty sure the 8800gts 320mb was better than the 2900xt. well its was on toms hardware guide.

Overall game FPS
8800gts 320mb = 1827
2900xt = 1751

Check Here
You need to add the 8800gts 320mb to the list if you want to view it


i dis like it how people refer to a similated chart for "proof".
because most of these cards will shine better with some games than other.

what about starting a cf/sli thread on this topic(ranking)
great job to by the way.


----------



## SickStew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jehan*


Damnit, I just bought a PowerColor 4850. Should I have spent a bit more and got the PowerColor 3870X2? :S


You should RMA and get a ATi 4870X2 they should be about Â£280 - Â£360 It will destroy a 280GTX


----------



## Jehan

The 4850 is still a decent card though right? I can't return it now, so should I just save for a 4870X2?


----------



## A Russian :D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jehan*


The 4850 is still a decent card though right? I can't return it now, so should I just save for a 4870X2?


lol i wish i had that card it PW3NS thats why Nvidia droped prices


----------



## Hueristic

Sorry I couldn't handle reading ever page of both threads. I don't see a Criteria? Bang for the buck? Raw power? Compatibility? The list can go on forever.

BTW just doing a quick scan down the list this jumped out at me.

Savage 4
Matrox G200
Riva128
Intel i740

I740 should be above those 3.


----------



## Slinkey123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


i dis like it how people refer to a similated chart for "proof".
because most of these cards will shine better with some games than other.

what about starting a cf/sli thread on this topic(ranking)
great job to by the way.


Yes most of these cards might be better in some games then others, but the fact is the 8800gts 320mb scores higher in most games. where as in this thread the 8800gts 320 is below even the 2900pro let alone the 2900xt


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merwan* 
so were does the 7500 LE fit in the ranking list?

Never heard of it...any sort of idea where it would go...or is it just an underclocked 7500?


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Never heard of it...any sort of idea where it would go...or is it just an underclocked 7500?

Is there even a 7500 to begin with?

I'm 100% positive that the 7500LE is just an obscure OEM card just like the 9300GE


----------



## mrtn400

Time to put "4870X2" in the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


Time to put "4870X2" in the list.










Yep it should be in first place at the moment.


----------



## unbreakable

you should also add the 9500GT to the list


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unbreakable* 
you should also add the 9500GT to the list









That would go right under 8600GTS

It's around 1-3fps slower on average


----------



## unbreakable

^ are yoou talking about the DDR2 or DDR3 version? got the link to this claim? thanks


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unbreakable*


^ are yoou talking about the DDR2 or DDR3 version? got the link to this claim? thanks


I'm talking about the DDR2 version
I'm sorry I don't have the review since I forgot the website lol

Here's a review of the GDDR3 version, though
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-9500-gt-review/1


----------



## Seville

Thanks for keeping this thread updated everyone.

I'm looking forward to seeing where the new 9400GT for $60 lands in your rankings.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awesome thread, and nice work on keeping it up to date.








has anyone thought about a mobile GPU ranking? i have always thought it would be a great idea, but hard to get accurate data for.


----------



## unbreakable

please update:

GTX260 is now faster than the 4870









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...on,2007-7.html


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unbreakable*


please update:

GTX260 is now faster than the 4870









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...on,2007-7.html


uhhh OCed 260 and stock 4870... and 4870 kills it in COD4 in pretty much everything, crysis doesnt count


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

The 260 is NOT better than the 4870.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unbreakable*


please update:

GTX260 is now faster than the 4870









http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...on,2007-7.html


Compare an overclocked card with another overclocked card please.


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:



One recommendation goes to the Radeon HD 4870 and the other to the GeForce GTX 260. Both cards produced results too similar for us to single out just one of them. What the HD 4870 gains with its aggressive price, the GTX 260 compensates for via its 3D performance. Both cards have a two slot fan that exhausts heated air out of the case. AMD's disadvantage is increased power consumption in 2D mode and very high temperatures. Nvidia's disadvantage is high noise, but for that price, we're willing to live with it.


both the 4870 and the 260 are overclocked. the 260 has a higher OC only by 1%. The stock card there in the link is the 4850.

FPS / % over the 4850 @100%
GeForce GTX 260 (896 MB) 3464.8 116.8 
Radeon HD 4870 (512 MB) 3355.7 113.2

Please DO READ before posting comments like "it's OC'd and stuff" makes me look like a ******. C'mon.I know the 4870 was faster. More mature nvidia drivers now make the 260 faster.


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
The 260 is NOT better than the 4870.

I don't even think you read the
whole thing, much less clicked on the link.

Tom's posted an article on how slower and pathetic the 260 was versus the 4870...
This is a new one, and i suggest you read it, and come up with your own proof to counter what I posted.


----------



## Jehan

Tom's Hardware charts are extremely unreliable. I never used them as reference even when I was comparing the 4870 against the GTX 260 when the cards first came out.

I still have not seen a review which compares a 4870 with 8.8 against a 260 with the latest forceware drivers.


----------



## unbreakable

well with 8.7 and 177.41 they are the same:


















what do you guys think? im totally open to this


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

its still better
3%>0%


----------



## unbreakable

^ what do you mean 3% where?


----------



## grunion

4870 > GTX260 especially at higher resolutions with AA.


----------



## unbreakable

oh there!

the 4870 (in grey) uses 8.7
the Palit Sonic uses 8.8
The GTX260 and 280 used 177.41

damn... i now have to find a review with the 177.92 promising 10% additional performance to see if (theoretically) it can have a 7% advantage over the 8.8 (which has a 3% lead over the 260)


----------



## pauldovi

I believe the chart needs to be fixed:

4870X2
9800GX2
GTX280
4870
GTX260
4850 9800GTX+
3870X2
8800Ultra
9800GTX
8800GTX


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*


I believe the chart needs to be fixed:

4870X2
9800GX2
GTX280
4870
GTX260
4850 9800GTX+
3870X2
8800Ultra
9800GTX
8800GTX


I too have the same opinion


----------



## azcrazy

where is the 9800 gt with 512 mb 256bit ddr3?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*


I believe the chart needs to be fixed:

4870X2
9800GX2
GTX280
4870
GTX260
4850 9800GTX+
3870X2
8800Ultra
9800GTX
8800GTX


Is 4850 better then 3870X2?


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*


I believe the chart needs to be fixed:

4870X2
9800GX2
GTX280
4870
GTX260
4850 9800GTX+
3870X2
8800Ultra
9800GTX
8800GTX


Agreed for the most part, the 4850 beats the 9800gtx+ though in most games. And if you perform some some modifications it blows **** away.

I do NOT agree with the 9800gx2 over the gtx280 though. Gtx280 almost always out performs it in all the reviews I've seen.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drizzt5*


Agreed for the most part, the 4850 beats the 9800gtx+ though in most games. And if you perform some some modifications it blows **** away.

I do NOT agree with the 9800gx2 over the gtx280 though. Gtx280 almost always out performs it in all the reviews I've seen.


Only at higher resolutions where the GX2's 512mb doesn't suffice, from what I've seen


----------



## Monst3r

How can the 9800Gx2 be better then the 4870 thats just plain stupid imo..


----------



## mustkill

wat?

a 7900 is better than a 8600?

***!


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Only at higher resolutions where the GX2's 512mb doesn't suffice, from what I've seen


it's 2 x 512mb... It's on-card sli, if anything it should be the one to do better at higher resolutions. But the gtx 280 has to be faster then it at lower resolutions because 9800gx2 shines at HIGHER resolutions anyways. Besides, not all games support multi-card so I think the gtx280 defiantly should be on top.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drizzt5* 
it's 2 x 512mb... It's on-card sli, if anything it should be the one to do better at higher resolutions. But the gtx 280 has to be faster then it at lower resolutions because 9800gx2 shines at HIGHER resolutions anyways. Besides, not all games support multi-card so I think the gtx280 defiantly should be on top.

If you know how SLI works, then you'd know it's still 512mb total usable memory >_>


----------



## Drizzt5

The gtx 280 still should be on top.

edit: of the 9800gx2 i mean.


----------



## sLowEnd

The 4870X2 needs to be on top


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drizzt5* 
The gtx 280 still should be on top.

edit: of the 9800gx2 i mean.

Why would the GTX280 be on top of the 9800GX2 or the 4870X2?


----------



## sgdude

the 7950gx2 is faster than the 8800GS? hmmmm, so if i could get a 7950gx2 really cheap, and i mean really cheap, would it be a good deal? ive always wanted one, lol.


----------



## mrtn400

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unbreakable* 
well with 8.7 and 177.41 they are the same:

what do you guys think? im totally open to this

This isn't the thread about Performance Per Dollar, it's about what is better no matter the price. So the 4870 is put atop the GTX260.

And Astroz, pull your crap together and update this. It's two and a half months out of date.


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
This isn't the thread about Performance Per Dollar, it's about what is better no matter the price. So the 4870 is put atop the GTX260.

And Astroz, pull your crap together and update this. It's two and a half months out of date.

I never mentioned anything about price. I was talking about the performance of the cards due to the newer drivers.

I was looking for factual data on which one is faster given the newest drivers, since they (4870 & GTX260) are on par with each other on CT 8.7 and FW 177.41


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unbreakable* 
I never mentioned anything about price. I was talking about the performance of the cards due to the newer drivers.

I was looking for factual data on which one is faster given the newest drivers, since they (4870 & GTX260) are on par with each other on CT 8.7 and FW 177.41

The 4870 is faster overall, 260 rules the 3D Marks only.


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mustkill* 
wat?

a 7900 is better than a 8600?

***!

7900GTX > 7900GT > 7900GS = 8600GTS > 8600GT > 7600GT

that's how lousy the midrange 8 series was


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drizzt5* 
it's 2 x 512mb... It's on-card sli, if anything it should be the one to do better at higher resolutions. But the gtx 280 has to be faster then it at lower resolutions because 9800gx2 shines at HIGHER resolutions anyways. Besides, not all games support multi-card so I think the gtx280 defiantly should be on top.


the GX2 at the highest resolutions does well. However, once you turn on the AA, it slows down to a crawl due to its 256bit 512mb framebuffer. This is where the GTX280 shines and makes it faster overall.

I tested a GX2 Running crysis DX10 high/veryhigh mixed settings 1680x1050 @ 40fps... but once you turn on even 2x AA, framerate drops to 17fps.


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
The 4870 is faster overall, 260 rules the 3D Marks only.

where is your proof of this?

I know the 260 lagged behind the 4870, but let me repeat that newer drivers have brought them neck and neck with each other.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unbreakable* 
where is your proof of this?

I know the 260 lagged behind the 4870, but let me repeat that newer drivers have brought them neck and neck with each other.

The proof is me, I own both.
What exactly would you like to see?


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
The proof is me, I own both.
What exactly would you like to see?

right now, 8.9 vs. 177.92

but what i really want to see is 9.0 vs. 178 when they are released.


----------



## hellscream

the one at blazing pc is much better ranking than the one over here. Check it out :

http://www.blazing pc.com/forum/showthread.php/graphics_card_ranking_2_0-11377/index.html

(remove the spaces)


----------



## Grizzly Adams

this thread needs to be updated...

no 4870X2?


----------



## sLowEnd

I think Astroz is gone (But he just logged in 1 day ago according to his profile...)


----------



## Sub-Zero

please add Geforce 4 mx 4000 it was my first video card


----------



## version2

where's the 9800GT?

How does it compare to an 8800GT?


----------



## Anth0789

You can add the new GTX 260 Core 216 to the list now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *version2* 
where's the 9800GT?

How does it compare to an 8800GT?

Its the same as a 8800GT but its now 55nm which runs cooler.


----------



## MarineRevenge

Wheres the 8800GT 1GB edition?

It should be placed above the 512mb version if/when it's added.

It preforms identically to the 512mb version at factory settings in apps that use 512mb or less of video memory, in apps where more memory is used, the 1GB edition excels in performance over the 512mb edition. But not enough to call it something other than a "8800GT" if that makes sense.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You can add the new GTX 260 Core 216 to the list now.









Its the same as a 8800GT but its now 55nm which runs cooler.


AFAIK, only the Asus 9800GT Ultimates are 55nm while the rest are just renamed 8800GT's


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


I think Astroz is gone (But he just logged in 1 day ago according to his profile...)


I'm here, I just see no consensus on an update for the most part. All I hear is arguing about how the 4870x2, 280GTX and 9800Gx2 are better than each other.

@ the 8800GT 1GB - I'm trying to not throw in every obscure vRAM update in cards, if at all possible. The two main versions were 512 and (Somewhat) the 256...

@ the "get your **** together" guy - You're the one wining on an internet forum, dude.

I'll add some that were not there, but all of these 55nm ASUS 9800GTX or 1GB 8800GT just seem kinda obscure to really put on there, and if they were all they would do was just be thrown in right above their standard versions...


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *version2*


where's the 9800GT?

How does it compare to an 8800GT?


I would guess under the 9800GTX, though I don't own any so anyone who does should know better than I.

And to the MX4000, any idea on it's location? Thanks.


----------



## Lt.JD

Should the GTX260 216 be in there above the 4870 http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/200...-ocx-maxcore/6


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Should the GTX260 216 be in there above the 4870 http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/200...-ocx-maxcore/6

It should now go:

4870X2
9800GX2
GTX280
HD4870 1GB
GTX260-216
HD4870
GTX260
HD4850
9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauldovi*


It should now go:

4870X2
9800GX2
GTX280
HD4870 1GB
GTX260-216
HD4870
GTX260
HD4850
9800GTX+


Yep thats the way it should be.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Yep thats the way it should be.









Wow, some agreement here









I'll add this card, not exactly sure what the difference between it and the GTX 260 is, though =P


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Wow, some agreement here









I'll add this card, not exactly sure what the difference between it and the GTX 260 is, though =P

they have the 4850 beating the 9800gtx+


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Wow, some agreement here









I'll add this card, not exactly sure what the difference between it and the GTX 260 is, though =P

More stream processors


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
they have the 4850 beating the 9800gtx+

Well the original guy said to put it above the 4850...I'll see if any sites say differently...

Yea, most sites seem to indicate that the 9800gtx+ wins...

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...s-9800gtx.html


----------



## RallyMaster

Very nice list you got here. Now where would the HD4670 slot into?


----------



## darksideleader

well 4850 is better at higher resolutions and vice versa for 9800GTX+.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksideleader*


well 4850 is better at higher resolutions and vice versa for 9800GTX+.


Yeah and better at AA/AF too.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Very nice list you got here. Now where would the HD4670 slot into?


I would think below the 8800GS or somewhere around there, although I haven't seen many reviews for this card personally...

Maybe above the 8600GTS?


----------



## elitefatcow

Hey guys im a noob at these stuff and im a gamer and all, and im just wondering if the NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS is a good video card for gaming, and HD movies?
and btw which slot would the NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS go to?


----------



## RallyMaster

Oh man...mobile chips. That's a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## Eek

would be wonderful if you add sli and xfire into the grid : /


----------



## pez

can you include the hd 4670?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eek* 
would be wonderful if you add sli and xfire into the grid : /

I've considered it many a time, but every time I do I just can't seem to do it since

a) I couldn't do that myself, I don't have near the amount of time nor cards

and

b) Drivers improve SLI for different cards so often, I don't know if they would be correct since most reviews are from the time of release.

Mobile chipsets would be impossible to add for one simple factor: Uncomparable hardware. You couldn't benchmark them against each other since the hardware surrounding each could never be the same.

As to the 3670, I will add any card, just need to know where they would go...like I said before...below the 8800GS maybe?


----------



## unbreakable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


I would think below the 8800GS or somewhere around there, although I haven't seen many reviews for this card personally...

Maybe above the 8600GTS?


the 4670 is a bit slower than the 9600GSO/8800GS. it should go right underneath it


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


I've considered it many a time, but every time I do I just can't seem to do it since

a) I couldn't do that myself, I don't have near the amount of time nor cards

and

b) Drivers improve SLI for different cards so often, I don't know if they would be correct since most reviews are from the time of release.

Mobile chipsets would be impossible to add for one simple factor: Uncomparable hardware. You couldn't benchmark them against each other since the hardware surrounding each could never be the same.

As to the 3670, I will add any card, just need to know where they would go...like I said before...below the 8800GS maybe?


From the reviews, the HD4670 should probably be under the 9600gt.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unbreakable*


the 4670 is a bit slower than the 9600GSO/8800GS. it should go right underneath it


It's a bit faster when AA/AF is on


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


AFAIK, only the Asus 9800GT Ultimates are 55nm while the rest are just renamed 8800GT's


The Asus Ultimate cards are re-branded factory overclocked 8800GTSs. The Hybrid Power 9800GT is the 55nm version.


----------



## losttsol

Hey Astroz, how about linking the ranked cards to the manufacturer's page for that card? Like this:

HD4870X2
GTX 280


----------



## BLAKIE33

Great thread and so was the last one,
ASTROZ 1 REP+Man for all the effort and hard work m8.Good job well done









Also is there..Or can you also tell me were 2 x 8800GT 512mb cards will fit into this chart please?
Thanks again ..As im really curious as you never see SLI ext setups included in these charts thats all and there's quite a good few using 2-3 cards noer days.

If you want a cards rank changed you must provide benchmarks or other evidence to back it up

Color code
ATI
Nvidia
3DFX
S3 (VIA)
Matrox
Intel

HD4870X2
GTX 280
9800GX2
HD4870 1 GB
GTX 260-216
HD4870
GTX 260
HD3870X2
9800GTX+
HD4850
8800Ultra
9800GTX
8800GTX
8800GTS 512MB (G92 Revision)
8800GT 512MB
HD3870 512MB
9600GT
HD2900XT 1GB
HD2900Pro 1GB
HD2900XT 512MB
HD2900Pro 512MB
8800GTS 640MB
HD3850 512MB
8800GT 256MB
8800GTS 320MB
7950GX2
8800GS/9600GSO
HD 3850 256MB
HD2900GT
X1950XTX
X1900XTX
X1950XT
X1900XT 512MB
7900GTX
X1900XT 256MB
7900GTO
7800GTX 512MB
7950GT
X1950Pro 512MB
X1950Pro 256MB
7900GT 512MB
8600GTS
X1800XT 512MB
7900GT 256MB
X1800XT 256MB
X1900GT
X1950GT
8600GT 512MB
9500GT
8600GT 256MB
X1900GT Rev2
7800GTX 256MB
7900GS
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
X1800GTO
HD2600XT
HD3650
X1650XT
X850XTPE
7600GT
X850XT
7600GTS
HD2600Pro
X800XT/PE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
Chrome 440GTX
8500GT
Chrome 430
X1650Pro
X1600XT
7600GS
HD2400XT
X800
6800
X800GT
7300GT
X1300XT
X1600Pro
HD3450
8400GS
6800XT/LE
6600GT
HD2400Pro
X700Pro
9800XT
5950Ultra
9800Pro
5900Ultra
9700Pro
5800Ultra
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
9700
5900
5800
X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
X1550
X1300
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
5700
7300GS
9600
6200
6200LE
X550
TI4200
5600
5600XT
9550
9600SE
7300LE
5500
X1050
X300
7300SE
7100GS
9550SE
9200Pro
9000Pro
Matrox Parhelia
8500Pro
GeForce3 TI500
8500
8500LE
5200Ultra
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
GeForce2 Ultra
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 MX 420
Radeon (later renamed Radeon 7200)
GeForce 256 DDR
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce 256
Savage 2000
GeForce2 MX
Radeon VE (later renamed Radeon 7000)
Voodoo4 4500
Matrox G400
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Intel i740
Savage 4
Matrox G200
Riva128
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1
So the 2 X 8800GT in SLI would Fit were anyone pleazse...And say the GTS,GTX,X2 Cards ext..ext..., & all the others if possable.

++REPS again for Astroz.Great job


----------



## losttsol

I'm guessing just under the GTX 260.


----------



## unbreakable

8800GT SLI goes here i believe

HD4870X2
GTX 280
9800GX2
*8800GT SLI*
HD4870 1 GB
GTX 260-216
HD4870
GTX 260
HD3870X2

since the 9800GX is practically 2 8800GTS 512 in SLI


----------



## lokster

your 8400gs is in red







its nvidia


----------



## BLAKIE33

Thanks for the feed back of the 2 guys and ,

And Unbreakable thanks for the PM that list is great ,You should stickie it also as it has SLI cards in there also.
2 REPS++1 for this feedback and the list on the PM m8 thanks.

@ losttsol 1 REP+ also thanks man.


----------



## bobfig

delete plz


----------



## j0z3

8800gts 320mb is not better than 9600gso/8800gs..


----------



## lokster

this should be sticked. nice to see my HD 2600 Pro slightly above the middle


----------



## savagebunny

So where would a good place to put the 9800 GT at?


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


So where would a good place to put the 9800 GT at?


Personally I would like to see it between:

8800GTX
<-------
8800GTS 512MB (G92 Revision)


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


So where would a good place to put the 9800 GT at?


A 9800GT is just a rebranded 8800GT. Some 9800GTs have additional features like hyprid power, 3 way SLI, and 55nm core but all the shader and clock speed specs are identical to the 8800GT so it will perform exactly the same. Maybe the OP can edit the 8800GT to say 8800GT/9800GT.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


A 9800GT is just a rebranded 8800GT. Some 9800GTs have additional features like hyprid power, 3 way SLI, and 55nm core but all the shader and clock speed specs are identical to the 8800GT so it will perform exactly the same. Maybe the OP can edit the 8800GT to say 8800GT/9800GT.


Ya I knew it was pretty much a 8800 GT but I just was really wondering maybe it was under or above the 8800 GT in the list


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Votkrath* 
Personally I would like to see it between:

8800GTX
<-------
8800GTS 512MB (G92 Revision)

Why? It's a rebranded 8800GT (With the exception of the Asus 9800GT Ultimate which is a rebranded 8800GTS 512mb)


----------



## Drivr3g

Thats funny, i still have my voodoo bannshee and it still works, used to kick ass playing half life.=)


----------



## Astroz

Put the 9800GT right above the 8800GT, even though they're the same, I'm sure the 9800's have a better cooler than the old nasty 8800GT's did...kinda just a throw-in, however.

Added 3670 under 8800GS as said...

And I don't see a red 8400GS...


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drivr3g*


Thats funny, i still have my voodoo bannshee and it still works, used to kick ass playing half life.=)


Nice, I bet that card's worth a fortune by now!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0z3*


8800gts 320mb is not better than 9600gso/8800gs..


Uhh...I originally slated that in as better than, I don't know if the drivers have improved the GSO/GS, but I thought the GTS was faster.

If I'm wrong, someone here please correct me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *losttsol*


Hey Astroz, how about linking the ranked cards to the manufacturer's page for that card? Like this:

HD4870X2
GTX 280



I would consider it possibly on a weekend later on if I can remember...I haven't had any time on the weekdays lately. If all of the pages are still up, I can try if more people would agree that it would be useful.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


Great thread and so was the last one,
ASTROZ 1 REP+Man for all the effort and hard work m8.Good job well done









Also is there..Or can you also tell me were 2 x 8800GT 512mb cards will fit into this chart please?
Thanks again ..As im really curious as you never see SLI ext setups included in these charts thats all and there's quite a good few using 2-3 cards noer days.

++REPS again for Astroz.Great job











Thanks a bunch, I appreciate the thanks =D

And yes, the poster above me was about right in the positioning of the card, if I added SLI (Which I am starting to consider from the requests) I would place it there.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astroz*


Put the 9800GT right above the 8800GT, even though they're the same, I'm sure the 9800's have a better cooler than the old nasty 8800GT's did...kinda just a throw-in, however.


No, the coolers are exactly the same as well


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


No, the coolers are exactly the same as well










Man that's lame...I hated those things...always overheating and so loud =[

Well I'll put them equal then, thanks sLowEnd, Rep+ for the help - and to many others in this thread.


----------



## Danylu

I have a question...

If I were to compare the 4870 512 to the 4870 1gb, how much of a boost would I get comparing those two at 1080p resolution.

The other question is even though the 4870 1gb ($385) beats the gtx260-216 ($353) is it worth the $30 premium?


----------



## pauldovi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
I have a question...

If I were to compare the 4870 512 to the 4870 1gb, how much of a boost would I get comparing those two at 1080p resolution.

The other question is even though the 4870 1gb ($385) beats the gtx260-216 ($353) is it worth the $30 premium?

The performance boost varies by game and resolution. The higher the resolution the higher the performance boost. It goes from just around 1% boost in Oblivion to a 20% boost in GRID.










http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3415&p=2


----------



## rmp459

oh man i remember how cool i thought i was when i spent a fortune on the geforce 3 ti 500 when it just came out.. man those were the times


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pauldovi* 
The performance boost varies by game and resolution. The higher the resolution the higher the performance boost. It goes from just around 1% boost in Oblivion to a 20% boost in GRID.










http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3415&p=2


Thanks!

I think there are a few positives and negatives for both, one being that the GTX 260 is able to tri-sli but the problem is that I don't think there is a uATX motherboard with tri-sli support as I am not willing to give up my sound card. I think I am going to have to decide later as prices will probably change as Nvidia might be releasing a new graphics card.


----------



## Derp

Thank you for the very helpful thread +Rep well deserved.


----------



## quikgp

where does the new 4850x2 card rank in this lineup?


----------



## Astroz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quikgp*


where does the new 4850x2 card rank in this lineup?


Uhh...above the GTX 260 maybe? I'm not sure.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Uhh...above the GTX 260 maybe? I'm not sure.

It's a little bit faster than the GTX280


----------



## lilsquirtle

its hard to believe a 4870 512 is beaten by the gtx 260-216... are these runnin stock or overclocks for benchies?


----------



## Anth0789

The GTX 260 Core 216 beats the 4870 512 but not the 1GB. Thats the way it is you can look it up on a review somewhere.


----------



## thewebmaster179

Hey... what about 3dfx Monster 3D (4mb version)? that was the first video board I ever saw back when I bought my first computer. ahhh... those were the days...


----------



## Joshua Chan

so what is my ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphic card ranked??








how is it better than or worse than a GeForce 2 MX?








and how is it better then or worse then GeForce FX 5600?








what would be better than a GeForce FX 5600?


----------



## elitefatcow

Hey guys, what about the ATI CrossFireXâ„¢? Where would that fit in?


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

The 4850x2 should go between the gtx280 and 4870x2


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CuriouslyHigh* 
The 4850x2 should go between the gtx280 and 4870x2

Yea that's what I see.

And to the Xpress 1100 and CrossfireX people - Learn to read please. Thanks. And the Crossfire isn't a card, lmao.

About the 4 MB Card - I honestly wouldn't have an idea about cards that old, under the Matrox or something? Help me with this one?


----------



## RefinedCausality77

You've got a typo, the second place reads "HD48750X2".


----------



## tolaziforname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
HD48750X2

AMAZING NEW CARD, THE 48750 OUT PERFORMS EVERYTHING [except the 4870x2 because, lets face it, that card(s) is just bomb.]


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wizrdwarts* 
You've got a typo, the second place reads "HD48750X2".

What Typo


----------



## G-Byte

Hiha Astroz,

A very nice list and it was good of you to update it. I'll be pming you for something, I just wanted to post here so it is sub'd for me.


----------



## sLowEnd

You should add the Radeon HD4670
It's a little better than the 9600GSO with AA+AF turned up but on par or slightly worse with it off


----------



## eureka

You should add numbers down the left side. Nice to see my GPU 10th best.


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
You should add the Radeon HD4670
It's a little better than the 9600GSO with AA+AF turned up but on par or slightly worse with it off

I believe It's up there...

And yea, numbers sound good. Done.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
I believe It's up there...

And yea, numbers sound good. Done.

I think you made a typo and called the HD4670 the HD*3*670 (#29).


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
I think you made a typo and called the HD4670 the HD*3*670 (#29).

Ah that's what it was, sorry about that. Fixed.


----------



## almighty15

Is SLI allowed? If so 8800GT's in SLI are better then 2 4850's in Crossfire.


----------



## neDav

Yes!!, I have #1
Had #4
Have #9
Have 2 #12's


----------



## noobdown

where is the sli at? is there a thread like this but pits the single vs sli/crossfire all in one like this?


----------



## RefinedCausality77

Yes there is.









http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-rankings.html


----------



## Derp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wizrdwarts* 
Yes there is.









http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-rankings.html

I do not agree with that thread showing 4870 1GB crossfire beating a gtx280 SLI... everything else looks fine though. I vote a merge + correction + sticky for both this and the multiple card thread as they are very helpful.


----------



## kur

can i ask a question..?

which ones better..?

NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 9300M GS (512mb)
or
ATI Radeon HD3470 (256mb)
???

i cant seem to see it in the list.. or i might have overlooked it.

please help me to choose..
(both are affordable,so dont mind about the prices)

thanks in advance...!









~anyway this thread is really great~


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kur* 
can i ask a question..?

which ones better..?

NVIDIAÂ® GeForceÂ® 9300M GS (512mb)
or
ATI Radeon HD3470 (256mb)
???

i cant seem to see it in the list.. or i might have overlooked it.

please help me to choose..
(both are affordable,so dont mind about the prices)

thanks in advance...!









~anyway this thread is really great~

The HD3470 is a bit better

They're both really low end though


----------



## Korben

GTX 260 216 > 4870 1Gb









http://www.guru3d.com/article/top-10...ore-216-test/6


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
The HD3470 is a bit better

They're both really low end though

Isn't the 9300m a mobile card? or am I mistaken?


----------



## wiggy2k7

I think that with NVIDIA's new drivers the top of your chart should look like this:

*1. HD4870X2
2. HD4850X2
3. GTX 280
4. 9800GX2
5. GTX 260-216
6. HD4870 1GB
7. GTX 260
8. HD4870*

All the reviews with NVIDIA's new 180.XX drivers show the 260's ahead of the 4870's

Ive just bought a GTX260 and spent a week reading reviews as i couldn't decide between a GTX260 (216SP) or a HD4870 1GB

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?op...10559&Itemid=1

http://www.guru3d.com/article/top-10...ore-216-test/6

EDIT... and maybe even 6 & 7 swapped around


----------



## Astroz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
I think that with NVIDIA's new drivers the top of your chart should look like this:

*1. HD4870X2
2. HD4850X2
3. GTX 280
4. 9800GX2
5. GTX 260-216
6. HD4870 1GB
7. GTX 260
8. HD4870*

All the reviews with NVIDIA's new 180.XX drivers show the 260's ahead of the 4870's

Ive just bought a GTX260 and spent a week reading reviews as i couldn't decide between a GTX260 (216SP) or a HD4870 1GB

http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?op...10559&Itemid=1

http://www.guru3d.com/article/top-10...ore-216-test/6

EDIT... and maybe even 6 & 7 swapped around

Valid point. Switched the 216...I'm considering the straight up 260, not sure if I will move that one up yet.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Why is 9800GTX+ is over 4850. I though 4850 is faster?


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astroz* 
Valid point. Switched the 216...I'm considering the straight up 260, not sure if I will move that one up yet.

I think the 260 should deffo go above the 512MB 4870 and probs the 1GB model aswell


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Why is 9800GTX+ is over 4850. I though 4850 is faster?

Not with the newer drivers


----------



## ubernewhacks

Where is the HD4830?


----------



## QuicksilverFX

Nvidia just released the GeForceÂ® GTX 295 and GTX 285, cant wait to see where these stack up


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuicksilverFX* 
Nvidia just released the GeForceÂ® GTX 295 and GTX 285, cant wait to see where these stack up









295 should be on top

285...under 4850X2? o.o


----------



## noobdown

no love for the 4830


----------



## QuicksilverFX

here's a youtube video with a comparison of the new GTX295 vs the HD4870X2 on farcry 2's benchmark test.


YouTube - (HD) Clash of the Titans - HD4870X2 Vs GTX 295


----------



## CanaryGT

I just get sad cause I just bought my X2 not too long ago....


----------



## xwinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
295 should be on top

285...under 4850X2? o.o

295 rises above all.

the 285 is just a 55nm revision of the gtx 280. Personally I wouldn't fish out an extra hundred or even just 50 bucks just for a measily 2 - 3 fps. It just means it overclocks slightly better. Yes under 4850x2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ubernewhacks* 
Where is the HD4830?

I thought that too, but it's on par with 9800GT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
I think the 260 should deffo go above the 512MB 4870 and probs the 1GB model aswell

The 4870 512mb and 1gb are equal to the gtx 260... remember, the gtx 260 has 892MB memory, not 512. But at higher resolutions (1920x1020 and up) the 1gb 4870 will have a slight advantage over gtx 260.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Why is 9800GTX+ is over 4850. I though 4850 is faster?


The 9800GTX*+* gives out just 2 - 3 fps more than the 4850 in most games. Note the + sign, the original 9800GTX without the + is weaker.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xwinx* 
295 rises above all.


lol did I deny that?


----------



## Hayday

1. GTX 295
2. HD4870X2
3. GTX 285
4. HD4850X2
5. GTX 280
6. 9800GX2
7. GTX 260-216
8. HD4870 1 GB
9. HD4870 512MB
fixed =D


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayday* 
1. GTX 295
2. HD4870X2
3. GTX 285
4. HD4850X2
5. GTX 280
6. 9800GX2
7. GTX 260-216
8. HD4870 1 GB
9. HD4870 512MB
fixed =D

Got proof that the GTX285 is better than the 4850X2?


----------



## benfica101

9800GTX+ just in TOP10


----------



## xwinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
lol did I deny that?

Hmm, I'm pretty sure you can go through the news section and reviews for it are all over the place outpreforming 4870x2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Got proof that the GTX285 is better than the 4850X2?

the gtx 285 is just a 55nm revision of the 280, so it's not that much of an improvement. the 4850x2 outpreforms it by far


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xwinx* 
Hmm, I'm pretty sure you can go through the news section and reviews for it are all over the place outpreforming 4870x2



Hello? If you actually read what I said, you would've seen that I said "*GTX 295 should be on top*"


----------



## xwinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sLowEnd* 
Hello? If you actually read what I said, you would've seen that I said "*GTX 295 should be on top*"

sorry, I referred to your original post (first one) and I saw it not there


----------



## akeedthe

wheres GTX 295 on top (at least while it can be







)


----------



## Bloodfire

I wonder if ATI will make a card that is comparable to the GTX 295...

edit:

and I don't mean before the end of time, I'm talking within the next few months -.-'


----------



## sgdude

i think 8800GTX>9800GTX
jmo


----------



## QuicksilverFX

1. Gtx 295
2. Hd4870x2
3. Hd4850x2
4. Gtx 280


----------



## nVidiaGTX

That chart is BS


----------



## Bloodfire

And why is hte chart BS?


----------



## sdla4ever

alot of work thanks! good to see my GPU is 3rd lol.


----------



## nVidiaGTX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
And why is hte chart BS?

nVidia's GTX 260,280,285,295 all own the current best Ati cards


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
nVidia's GTX 260,280,285,295 all own the current best Ati cards

That's fanboyism at it's finest. If you don't like how its listed, don't post.


----------



## Bloodfire

Or get some proof... put your money where your mouth is!


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
nVidia's GTX 260,280,285,295 all own beats the current best Ati cards

Fixed


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nVidiaGTX* 
nVidia's GTX 260,280,285,295 all own the current best Ati cards

I could not say either way but i would like to see some proof


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobdown* 
no love for the 4830









still none


----------



## MrMason

1.gtx295 http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforc...295-preview/13
2.4870x2
3.gtx285 http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/gra...-gtx-285-1gb/4
4.4850x2
5.gtx280


----------



## TheSandman

ok first off there is no card called riva, also your missing the TNT2 M64 which would have replace the original TNT in the market place, and been just ever so slighty faster and the Riva TNT Vanta which would have been slower than the Voodoo 2 but faster than the Riva 128. Also the Riva128 is slower than Voodoo 2


----------



## QuicksilverFX

wheres the gtx295?


----------



## BinaryBird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuicksilverFX* 
wheres the gtx295?

Yes, where is the GTX 295 and GTX285?


----------



## skatingrocker17

It hasn't been updated since November 30th, 2008.


----------



## d3v0

Check the link in my [email protected] if you are interested in further comparisons


----------



## QuicksilverFX

another video for the 295 to be number 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxS2h...c-HM-fresh+div

can we change it yet?


----------



## Future Filmmaker

I suggest starting a new thread. The OP has gone inactive.


----------



## Anth0789

Astroz :
Last Activity: 3 Weeks Ago


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

+1 for a new thread!

Or at least an update


----------



## sixor

4830 is missing

should be better than 9800gt


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sixor* 
4830 is missing

should be better than 9800gt

lol old news. i posted this a while back


----------



## Anth0789

Too bad its not updated lately.


----------



## TheSandman

ok first off

95. 9800XT
94. X700Pro
97. 9800Pro
99. 9700Pro
109. 6600
101. 9800
104. X700
102. 9800SE 256bit
103. S3 Chrome S27
105. 9700
96. 5950Ultra
98. 5900Ultra
106. 5900
100. 5800Ultra
107. 5800
108. X1300Pro
111. X600XT
112. TI4800
113. TI4600
114. 9600XT
110. 5900XT
115. TI4800SE
116. X1550
117. X1300
119. 9500Pro
120. 9800SE 128bit
121. X600
122. 9600Pro
123. TI4400
124. 9500
125. 6600LE
126. X1300SE
118. 5700Ultra
127. 5700
128. 7300GS
129. 9600
130. 6200
131. 6200LE
132. X550
133. TI4200
134. 5600
135. 5600XT
136. 9550
137. 9600SE
138. 7300LE
140. X1050
141. X300
142. 7300SE
143. 7100GS
144. 9550SE
145. 9200Pro
149. GeForce3 TI500
139. 5500
150. Radeon 8500
146. 9000Pro
153. Radeon9200
152. 5200Ultra
154. Radeon 9250
157. Radeon 9000
147. Matrox Parhelia
155. GeForce4 MX460
156. Geforce5200
168. Voodoo5 6000
159. GeForce3
151. Radeon 8500LE
160. GeForce3 TI200
161. GeForce4 MX 440
158. Radeon 9200SE
163. GeForce2 Ultra
162. Radeon 7500
164. GeForce2 Ti
164. GeForce2 Pro
168. Voodoo5 5500
164. GeForce2 GTS
165. GeForce4 MX 420
166. Radeon (later renamed Radeon 7200)
167. GeForce 256 DDR
169. GeForce2 MX 400
170. GeForce 256
171. Savage 2000
172. GeForce2 MX
176. TNT2 Ultra
175. Matrox G400
173. Radeon VE (later renamed Radeon 7000)
178. Voodoo3
176. TNT2
174. Voodoo4 4500
177. Rage128 Pro
179. TNT
180. Rage128
181. Intel i740
182. Savage 4
183. Matrox G200
187. Voodoo2
186. Voodoo Banshee
185. Rage3D Pro
190. VooDoo1
191. Rage IIc
192. Rage
188. Riva128
188. Riva128
189. Rage3D

Also the HD2900pro is slower than the 8800GTS 640. The 8600GT DDR3 is comparable to the 7800GT yes, but the 8600GT DDR2 is comparable to the 6800GT.

The 7900GTX is faster than the x1900XT and the x1900XTX. It ties the x1950XT but looses to the x1950XTX.

The 8600GTS is faster than the x1950pro and equals closer to the 7950GT.

The 4670 beats the 3850 80% of the time also

The fixes to the FX series have to do with modern preformace in games.


----------



## noobdown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
ok first off

95. 9800XT
94. X700Pro
97. 9800Pro
99. 9700Pro
109. 6600
101. 9800
104. X700
102. 9800SE 256bit
103. S3 Chrome S27
105. 9700
96. 5950Ultra
98. 5900Ultra
106. 5900
100. 5800Ultra
107. 5800
108. X1300Pro
111. X600XT
112. TI4800
113. TI4600
114. 9600XT
110. 5900XT
115. TI4800SE
116. X1550
117. X1300
119. 9500Pro
120. 9800SE 128bit
121. X600
122. 9600Pro
123. TI4400
124. 9500
125. 6600LE
126. X1300SE
118. 5700Ultra
127. 5700
128. 7300GS
129. 9600
130. 6200
131. 6200LE
132. X550
133. TI4200
134. 5600
135. 5600XT
136. 9550
137. 9600SE
138. 7300LE
140. X1050
141. X300
142. 7300SE
143. 7100GS
144. 9550SE
145. 9200Pro
149. GeForce3 TI500
139. 5500
150. Radeon 8500
146. 9000Pro
153. Radeon9200
152. 5200Ultra
154. Radeon 9250
157. Radeon 9000
147. Matrox Parhelia
155. GeForce4 MX460
156. Geforce5200
168. Voodoo5 6000
159. GeForce3
151. Radeon 8500LE
160. GeForce3 TI200
161. GeForce4 MX 440
158. Radeon 9200SE
163. GeForce2 Ultra
162. Radeon 7500
164. GeForce2 Ti
164. GeForce2 Pro
168. Voodoo5 5500
164. GeForce2 GTS
165. GeForce4 MX 420
166. Radeon (later renamed Radeon 7200)
167. GeForce 256 DDR
169. GeForce2 MX 400
170. GeForce 256
171. Savage 2000
172. GeForce2 MX
176. TNT2 Ultra
175. Matrox G400
173. Radeon VE (later renamed Radeon 7000)
178. Voodoo3
176. TNT2
174. Voodoo4 4500
177. Rage128 Pro
179. TNT
180. Rage128
181. Intel i740
182. Savage 4
183. Matrox G200
187. Voodoo2
186. Voodoo Banshee
185. Rage3D Pro
190. VooDoo1
191. Rage IIc
192. Rage
188. Riva128
188. Riva128
189. Rage3D

Also the HD2900pro is slower than the 8800GTS 640. The 8600GT DDR3 is comparable to the 7800GT yes, but the 8600GT DDR2 is comparable to the 6800GT.

The 7900GTX is faster than the x1900XT and the x1900XTX. It ties the x1950XT but looses to the x1950XTX.

The 8600GTS is faster than the x1950pro and equals closer to the 7950GT.

The 4670 beats the 3850 80% of the time also

The fixes to the FX series have to do with modern preformace in games.

ok frist off the thread is DEAD.


----------



## Win == True

Doesn't include the new cards from Nvidia!!!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Win == True* 
Doesn't include the new cards from Nvidia!!!

Dead thread


----------



## TheSandman

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-4th-time.html

you asked for it


----------



## Teflon Tortise

WOOOOO rank 52 *****


----------



## Win == True

thanks


----------



## squall325

where does the 9400GT 1gb ddr2 come up to that list?


----------



## bosoxdanc

Is the 4870x2 STILL number 1?


----------



## ra2shadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc*


Is the 4870x2 STILL number 1?


Nope needs updating.


----------



## STDSkillz

Bump for update!


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *STDSkillz*


Bump for update!


I can sense the update coming


----------



## m|dg3t

Me thinks he retired.


----------



## LawLIam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m|dg3t*


Me thinks he retired.


me 3


----------



## Mgz

go to this thread

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...time-last.html


----------



## Marshock

delete please, forgot that this is a retired thread...


----------

